# The final hours. * Story*



## Bluediamond (Oct 7, 2015)

Ooh I like it! Can't wait to read more!


----------



## apatchy4 (Jun 8, 2013)

Thanks!

Dawn held a a bottle out to Diablo. She had managed to keep him alive for two months and wasn't giving up yet. She giggled as the little foal took the bottle and started to drink. "Hey Dawn." Her best friend Lily said as she arrived at the barn. "Morning Lily, would you ride Jaz today? I cant ride her because I have to tend to Diablo and the others." She asked. "Sure i'll ride Jaz." Lily said as she wandered off. Dawn let the foal finish his bottle before she stood up to go tend to the other horses. She fed the stallions then made sure everyone in the broodmare barn was good before heading to the geldings and mares barn. Once everyone there had been tended to she headed back towards the house. Her boyfriend would be arriving soon.


----------



## Mary7518006 (Aug 30, 2014)

Truthfully this is making out to be a good story can't wait for more.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mary7518006 (Aug 30, 2014)

Also do you know Diablo means devil in Spanish
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

